# Following.



## Danno77 (Aug 15, 2012)

If I follow someone what does that get me? Do I get an alert to every single post, or what?


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 15, 2012)

Depends . . . if you follow them home you may get 30 to 60 days on a stalking charge.  

Sorry, Danno . . . couldn't help myself . . . and sadly I don't know the answer to your question.


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 15, 2012)

I was gonna' say a restraining order.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 15, 2012)

dag nabbit. y'all are no help. i am just gonna have to "follow" a random user and see what happens...


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 15, 2012)

I'll get a restraining order.
I mean it.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 15, 2012)

just for that...


----------



## ScotO (Aug 15, 2012)

No, it pretty much just shows you a small icon on the sidebar who's online at any given time.  More like a shortcut to their page or if you want to send a message, etc.  At least that's the impression I am under.....


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 15, 2012)

Just showed up as an alert that you're stalk.......uh, following me.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 15, 2012)

lame. all I notice so far is what scotty described. On the side where it lists all the online people, it actually has a special heading that says "people you follow" or something like that and under that heading is your icon instead of just your name in the list below.

I don't know what I WANT it to do, but that's not really all that neat.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 15, 2012)

I think there are alot of features that the new forum has, but Craig has not unlocked all of them yet.  Which is part of the plan, that way we aren't overwhelmed with a pile of stuff all at once.  I think this site is supposed to have a lot of the features that AS has eventually, but I could be wrong.  I'm kinda hoping for an Android -based browsing app someday.


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 15, 2012)

I get a lot of alerts to existing threads....nice. However, I sometimes get so busy following those that I miss new threads.
Where's that 48 hr. day I asked for?


----------



## Thistle (Aug 15, 2012)

Hmmm... I havent had any stalkers since the late '80's.Though she was fun & wild at first,I quickly grew tired of that & soon was more concerned with my safety.


----------



## webbie (Aug 15, 2012)

There is a thing called personal profiles which I have not allowed....it's sorta a "wall" like Facebook where other people can post on your page. 

As they say, if it's not broke, don't fix it and having publicly available comments on each members wall strikes me as asking for trouble!

As to the new forum - it's like all software. Heck if I know what it does! I never learned more than about 5% of Excel or 10% of Photoshop.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 15, 2012)

Nope we dont need that IMO,Craig.I dont think anyone wants it either.This is perfect the way it is now.That's why I still enjoy it here & keep coming back.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 15, 2012)

Thistle said:


> Hmmm... I havent had any stalkers since the late '80's.Though she was fun & wild at first,I quickly grew tired of that & soon was more concerned with my safety.


 
Play Misty For You


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Aug 16, 2012)

webbie said:


> There is a thing called personal profiles which I have not allowed....it's sorta a "wall" like Facebook where other people can post on your page.
> 
> As they say, if it's not broke, don't fix it and having publicly available comments on each members wall strikes me as asking for trouble!
> 
> As to the new forum - it's like all software. Heck if I know what it does! I never learned more than about 5% of Excel or 10% of Photoshop.


 Thanks Craig. Please don't turn this site into a facebook wall, etc... (I still don't have a facebook account, lol....plenty of ways for members to communicate with each other on the forum....please leave it turned off!


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 16, 2012)

Thistle said:


> Hmmm... I havent had any stalkers since the late '80's.Though she was fun & wild at first,I quickly grew tired of that & soon was more concerned with my safety.


 
True story . . . I ended up marrying my stalker . . . and come August 31st we'll have celebrated 16 years of marriage.


----------



## webbie (Aug 16, 2012)

Stalkers or streakers?


Both still exist.


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 16, 2012)

I was seeing this woman for several years until I lost my binoculars.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 16, 2012)

webbie said:


> Stalkers or streakers?
> 
> 
> Both still exist.


 

First date . . . she was the stalker and I was the streaker . . . but since this is a PG-rated site I really should not and can not tell that story.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 16, 2012)

The people you follow show up in the "News Feeds". You can see there recent activities and posts. 

Kinda like stalking... I guess. 

I have a few I follow. As they always have some solid advice or comical posts  or both


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 16, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I think there are alot of features that the new forum has, but Craig has not unlocked all of them yet. Which is part of the plan, that way we aren't overwhelmed with a pile of stuff all at once. I think this site is supposed to have a lot of the features that AS has eventually, but I could be wrong. I'm kinda hoping for an Android -based browsing app someday.


 

I'm definitely overwhelmed with all the stuff on other forums like arborsite and MyTractorForum.. This software is by far the slickest and easiest to use, ESPECIALLY for pictures/video.

I ain't gots no followers, , guess I should back off on the bean chili a bit.


----------



## fossil (Aug 17, 2012)

I'll follow any member for $5.00/month.  Just lemme know through private convo & we'll set it up.  For an extra fee, I'll "Like" every post you put up.


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 17, 2012)

There are several members who pay me 5 bucks a month not to follow them.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 17, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> I ain't gots no followers, , guess I should back off on the bean chili a bit.


 
OK, yer being followed now MM... ...and if you so much as leave out one chili fart, yer gettin smacked.


----------



## fox9988 (Aug 17, 2012)

fossil said:


> I'll follow any member for $5.00/month. Just lemme know through private convo & we'll set it up. For an extra fee, I'll "Like" every post you put up.


That's were Scotty gets all the "Likes".


----------



## ScotO (Aug 17, 2012)

fox9988 said:


> That's were Scotty gets all the "Likes".


 Hell, I wish!  Five dollars, that's a steal!  I'm paying upwards of 10 bucks a pop!


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 18, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Hell, I wish! Five dollars, that's a steal! I'm paying upwards of 10 bucks a pop!


And that's only 'cause I'm cheap.


----------



## Realstone (Nov 25, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> The people you follow show up in the "News Feeds". You can see there recent activities and posts.
> 
> Kinda like stalking... I guess.
> 
> I have a few I follow. As they always have some solid advice or comical posts  or both


So where do I find this 'News Feeds'?
Can I tweak it?


----------



## webbie (Nov 25, 2012)

I think you can subscribe to the news feed using the little radio-like orange buttons to the right of the forum names.....




It may not work the same in all browsers until you set your extensions correctly, etc.
A "feed" is shown below for the Hearth Room in firefox...

Personally, I don't use feeds......but lots of people do.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 25, 2012)

Realstone said:


> So where do I find this 'News Feeds'?
> Can I tweak it?



Click on your Profile name "Realstone", in the upper right hand corner. Its right next to "Inbox". 

"Your News Feeds" are in the right column when you drop down the list. Click it and it will show the most recent posts and activity of the people you follow. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Realstone (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks Craig. I found the 'Your news feed' in the drop down list under my username.

! Shoulda thought deeper before deciding to follow Scotty Overkill. It's like keeping track of a nest of squirrels that have been feeding on chocolate covered coffee beans!

*edit*  Thanks Dexter.  Just found that shortly ago.


----------



## webbie (Nov 25, 2012)

I have a hard enough time keeping up with things.....then to follow anyone about anything.....

I tend to subscribe to the chaos theory - that being, in this case, that if sometime really requires my attention it will eventually get it....


----------

